# LittleBigPlanet



## Lenny (Jul 30, 2007)

One of the PS3 games I'm most excited about is a beautiful little game from  an English developer populated by ex-Lionhead Studios employees, Media Molecule.  The game in question? *LittleBigPlanet*.

 It's a side-scrolling, platformy type game where you play a little sack boy  running through levels (multiplayer, of course) collecting bits of sponge.  Doesn't sound like much, does it? Maybe becuase I've neglected to mention the  key point... EVERYTHING IS ENTIRELY CUSTOMISABLE ON THE FLY. Not only that, but  the game itself is the champion of user-created content. The player can build a  level and upload it to PSN for others to download and play. The in-game tools  for doing this, named "pop-it", are very simple to use, and extremely  effective.

 Rather than have me harp on about this and that, here are various articles  and videos of the game.

 Oh, and did I mention, the graphics are some of the best I've ever seen!

*Gamespot:*
GDC  '07: First Look
Hands-On
Various  Videos

*Gametrailers:*
GDC '07:  Trailer (click the format below the video box to start)
E3:  Trailer (click the format below the video box to start)
Various Videos

*1up:*
Preview

*IGN:*
UK  Hands-On
US  Hands-On


----------



## thecommabandit (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw a preview of that on GamersTV, looks veritably awesome. Exactly the kind of sandbox do-it-your-own-way game I love. It's a damn shame it's on the PS3, since I hate spending money, don't have that much to spare and am a Nintendo fanboy. Let's just hope they come out with a PC or Wii port (I think Wii would work better - not that I have one of those either).


----------



## Lenny (Aug 3, 2007)

You know what the really interesting/possibly annoying thing is?

Media Molecule went to both Nintendo and Sony with this, and Nintendo were too slow to snap it up, or so the story goes.

I have to say, though, a Wii version could be interesting. Although the graphics wouldn't be as up to scratch, the use of the Wiimote would be 
very good.


----------



## Green (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember reading about this about a year ago... can't believe the thing's still not out yet 

Just watched a preview video and read an article on it.

Have to say that it looks gorgeous, but once all the faffing around with level creation is done, I'm still not convinced that playing the actual levels is going to be all that fun. Great sandbox, as bandit was saying, but doesn't look too exciting as an actual platformer. I expect I'll never play it and find out, cos none of my friends have a PS3, but I'm not sure I'm all that bothered.

Now, Alan Wake is a different story


----------



## Cayal (Jan 21, 2008)

LittleBigPlanet won't be ported anywhere. It's published by Sony Computer Entertainment.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah, there are extra elements that have been added to playing levels that you don't know about yet, Green, because I've not posted the videos. 

A few things were announced and shown at TGS '07 and, surprisingly, at CES '08 (*C*onsumer *E*lectronics *S*how - you don't expect game developers to put in a showing).

---

*TGS '07*

Very little from TGS in the way of videos, actually. The main differences from the version of the game shown at GDC '07 and E3 '07 are the use of "Fluff" rather than Sponge, the addition of timed races, and a scoring system.

In previous videos, you'll have seen the Sackboys leaping about, collecting yellow balls - Sponge. That has now been replaced with much smaller, coloured balls called Fluff. The idea is exactly the same (you go around collecting the Fluff), it's just the look that has changed.

Timed races are exactly what they're called - you sidle on up to a time gate and when the whole team is there it begins, and you basically race to the end. You can set up time gates wherever you want. In the TGS video (the original GDC level with changes) I'm posting, for example, the time gate is at the end where the skateboard is, and you basically have to get the skateboard going as fast as you can. In the newer CES videos, they have time gates spanning whole levels.

As for scoring - you might hear Alex Evans (one of the leading people at Media Molecule) saying that Fluff is basically the currency. The more you collect, the more you can do (I think that it's related to how big you can build your levels, so the more you get, the bigger your levels can become). You also get points from the time gates, based on how fast you complete them.

TGS Video (the sound is a bit fuzzy, but you can make it out):

Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - TGS 07 Developer Walkthrough Pt. 1

---

*CES '08*

Now there were quite a few things shown at CES - some new, and some old things revamped.

First of all, emotions (something old that's been revamped). Using the D-pad (Up, Down, Left, Right) you can chose one of four emotions - Happy, Sad, Angry, Nervous. This has been added to so that with extra presses you can be Happy, Really Happy, or Ecstatic, or Sad, Really Sad, and Downright Depressed. Sure, it doesn't add anything, but it's cool. 

Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: Emotion Demonstration

Next, death! That's right. Such a cute, cuddly game, in which you can die! ! Comical deaths though, obviously. Two things were shown at CES - death by fire, and death by squash. Death by fire involves the sackboy missing the jump and landing on some fiery coals. Death by squash is, well, the Sackboy gets squashed. In both cases, Sackboy jumps off the front of the playing field with a grimace of pain, much like Sonic or Mario. Unlike Sonic or Mario, though, the Sackboy can do this as many times as he wants, respawning at checkpoints that the user activates as they make their way through the levels.

Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: Fire Level Demonstration Pt.1
Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: Fire Level Demonstration Pt.2
Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: Tijuana Exploration Cam Gameplay

And here are two examples of creating levels. The first is a simple demonstration of how to make a tree, along with commentary that covers a range of LBP subjects. The second is a very quick walkthrough of how the Tijuana level (third link above) was created.

Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: Demonstration
Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - CES 2008: In Action

Last of all, a nice look at a piratey level.

Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet - Extended VGA Trailer

---

Regarding demo's and full releases - there was supposed to be a demo at the end of 2007, but that was scrapped. Now, though, there are strong plans to release LBP in the September/October time frame, and, since it's an online game and extensive testing is needed, a public beta some time over the summer.

EDIT: All the videos are on Youtube, so if you can't see them, tell me, and I'll find the Youtube links.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2008)

SCEE have confirmed a release date of September 2008 for *LittleBigPlanet*.

http://www.psu.com/SCEE--LBPKillzone-2-in-September,-Resistance-2-in-November-News--a0003194-p0.php


----------



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

Lenny, I don't blame you for being excited about LBP, I am too.  I'm an elite combat gamer, I mean scary good and not at all fun to play against; but I've feeling like somethings missing.  Like having a game where friends can just mess about and laugh; then I saw a trailer for LBP, lol.  I'm also a sucker for map editors, so you know I'm hooked.  The only thing that sucks is that Media Molecule is also the main developer of Home, so LBP gets pushed back as a result; in case you were wondering.  But I can't wait and I hope the rumors of a Fall 2008 release come true.


----------



## Lenny (May 28, 2008)

No they're not. The developer of Home is *Sony London*. Media Molecule are just a bunch of guys in Guildford, England.

PlayStation Home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Media Molecule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The rumours were started and confirmed at the same time by MM, who have promised a release date of this Autumn.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

This game is really cool!


----------



## Cayal (Nov 11, 2008)

I got this game yesterday and just running through the story mode. The game is simply amazing. Aside was a little control issue I can't find a fault in it.


----------

